

Hulu: 1990's style - pavel
http://www.hulu.com/index.htm

======
hakim
Google's 1990's experience: <http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/> (click the
I/O logo)

~~~
d_r
I'm going to start adding this retro "Get Chrome" banner to my sites. I wish
it was animated, though.

[http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/static/img/1998/get-
chr...](http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/static/img/1998/get-chrome.gif)

------
gcv
The aliased fonts made me think I'm having a deja vu experience.

-webkit-font-smoothing: none;

~~~
terhechte
Thanks! I was checking the comments just to find out how they managed to get
the non-antiliased windows-xp like fonts :)

------
Groxx
I LOVE the blinking "NEW" by Hulu Plus.

Brilliant. And _incredibly_ well done. Slow image loads, old internet
references, a page counter in the double-digits and a guest book, blinking and
scrolling text... utterly fantastic :D

------
i386
This page makes me feel nostalgic for the days when the web was a much smaller
place.

------
seiji

       <meta name="description" content="Hulu.com is a video service on the 
      World Wide Web that offers hit TV shows including X-Files and Newsradio.
      Our extensive library also includes classic TV series and blockbuster movies.
      Dial up and start watching now.  No CD-ROM required." />

~~~
TomOfTTB
It really is the little touches that make this so awesome. A lot of would-be
pranksters settle for the quick first impression hit and then move on. But the
deeper you dig here the more fun you find. From the grainy images to the IE
and Netscape buttonsat the bottom its pure 90s

(My favorite bit is clicking on the "Sign our Guestbook" at the bottom)

~~~
dmix
The best part is how they simulated progressively loading images at dial-up
speed using GIF's in the banner.

------
tybris
:'-( I miss the X-Files and the old Web.

------
pumpmylemma
::Sigh:: With the exception of the marquee element, I prefer HTML3.2-style
designs...

~~~
fjarlq
Why?

~~~
pumpmylemma
To some degree, I think unabused HTML 3.2 was less noisy than unabused HTML
5.0...

...but maybe it's really about plain, dumb, and irrational nostalgia.

------
aj700
<http://www.dejavu.org/> for the old web and its browsers

<http://michaelv.org/> for win 3.1

------
yarone
OK, this is my favorite of the day. The only thing they're missing is an
animated "under construction" gif.

~~~
daeken
Scroll down in the bottom frame :)

------
Gaussian
There's a cassette reference, a beeper mention, Netscape 3.0 and 21 Jump
Street. This is a winner.

------
bitwize
I love the GeoCities reference and the under construction guy (aka
Sticklyman).

------
zcid
Very cool. I normally despise April Fool's, but this made today worth it.

------
GBond
Missing a blink tag, but I think this was the best one today.

------
maukdaddy
Now I _really_ want to see Kids in the Hall!

------
m3mb3r
Much faster! They should really switch to this.

------
l0c0b0x
Pure html awesomeness!!!

------
shoo
even the images load slowly! (try going left or right...)

------
dreww
Brought a tear to my eye. You can't see it under these mirrorshades.

